# Popup öffnet sich nicht in gewünschter größe !



## Stube (22. Dez 2006)

Hallo allerseits und schonmal vorchristliche Grüße !
Ich habe folgenden code :


```
<script language="JavaScript">
    <!--
     function PopUp(url,name,w,h) {
      x = screen.availWidth/2-w/2;
      y = screen.availHeight/2-h/2;
      var options =
"toolbar=0,scrollbars=1,location=0,statusbar=0,menubar=0,resizable=0";
      var popupWindow = window.open(url,'name', options,'width='+w+',height='+h+',left='+x+',top='+y+',screenX='+x+',s
creenY='+y);
     }
     //-->
    </script>
	<a href=
"javascript:PopUp('http://www.fly-bahamas.com/pictures/v5-airport-20-2
2.swf','Approach Sandy Point
(MYAS)',200,200);">Video</a></span></span></div>
```

Er soll dabei ein Popup Window öffnen, dass in der größe 200 x 200 ist, allerdings funktioniert es nicht so richtig, er macht das window immer viel zu groß (größe kann ich jetzt leider nicht sagen)

Könnte vielleicht einer von euch profis über den code mal drüber gucken, ich hab leider fast keine Ahnung von Java .
Vielen Dank schonmal und Frohe Weihnachten !
Gruß
Stube


----------



## The_S (22. Dez 2006)

Du hast ein JavaScript problem, befindest dich aber in einem Java-Forum. Merkste was  ? Richtig! Du bist hier falsch. Aber trotzdem dir auch "vorchristliche Grüße" was auch immer das seien mag


----------



## hupfdule (22. Dez 2006)

Stube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab leider fast keine Ahnung von Java



Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Das ist ja auch kein Java-Code. ;-)
Hier gibts allerdings ne Sektion für Leute wie dich mit JavaScript Problemen.


BTW: "vorchristliche Grüße"?


----------



## Jango (22. Dez 2006)

Hi,


```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<forum language="Java">
```

Edit: Ups - war zu langsam


----------

